# Simms waders: old Gore-Text style vs. new



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

My old-style, "classic" Gore-Tex Simms waders are 8 years old and are just about dead. I need to cough up the dough and get a new pair. I was wondering if anybody has used the new style Gore-Text Simms waders (G3, G4, etc.) and can compare then to the older-style classic waders. What, if anything, do you like better or worse about the newer style?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The old classic Simms waders were the best option several years ago when they were made and only had one real competition (Patagonia SST). I think the old Simms Guide waders are still better than 95% of the waders still being produced today. That being said, the new Simms are absolutely amazing. I had a pair of G4 pros that lasted for almost 200 days without even a pinhole leak. Simms uses their new Pro shell fabric through the legs up to the upper thigh on the G3's and G3 Convertibles, and all the way through the crotch and seat on the G4 and G4 pro waders. I've been looking for a new pair lately and comparing Simms to Cloudveil, Orvis, and Patagonia there is really no competition. I have had several pairs of Patagonias over the last several years and every one has leaked like crazy just after a couple dozen days in the seams. There is no competition to Simms for a durable wader.


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> The old classic Simms waders were the best option several years ago when they were made and only had one real competition (Patagonia SST). I think the old Simms Guide waders are still better than 95% of the waders still being produced today. That being said, the new Simms are absolutely amazing. I had a pair of G4 pros that lasted for almost 200 days without even a pinhole leak. Simms uses their new Pro shell fabric through the legs up to the upper thigh on the G3's and G3 Convertibles, and all the way through the crotch and seat on the G4 and G4 pro waders. I've been looking for a new pair lately and comparing Simms to Cloudveil, Orvis, and Patagonia there is really no competition. I have had several pairs of Patagonias over the last several years and every one has leaked like crazy just after a couple dozen days in the seams. There is no competition to Simms for a durable wader.


Thanks. That is excellent information. If my older-style Simms can last 8 years, and the newer ones are even better, then they must be some fantastic waders!


----------

